# Rabbit Rehome



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Someone I know (not very well) from school is giving their rabbit away on facebook. . . .it says "free to a good home" and she is getting rid because she's moving in with her boyfriend and he doesn't like rabbits . . . .he's getting her a puppy apparently. . .

sweet.

UPDATE:
Female, not spayed, grey rabbit in an undersized cage (free) with bowls etc.
*Just over 1 year old*

She appears to be a lovely silvery colour (maybe with some brown judging by the photo) but the owner doesn't appear to have a front on photo
probably a very timid little bunny because the owner doesn't handle her much
Prev. history of one bite to owner but usually very tame and most likely due to lack of handling.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> Someone I know (not very well) from school is giving their rabbit away on facebook. . . .it says "free to a good home" and she is getting rid because she's moving in with her boyfriend and he doesn't like rabbits . . . .he's getting her a puppy apparently. . .
> 
> sweet.


Heard that story before hmmmm!!! Poor thing!

In Sheffield? You know what sex it is?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Shefield isnt far from me, do you know what sex??? Guessing it isnt neutered??


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't even know how someone can get rid of an animal so easily


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

it's a girl and she's grey. . . I'll post a picture hold on


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know your not far from me hun, but im really not sure if i can face taking on any more rabbits at the moment

do you have any more info on it?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

there she is. . . :/


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i know your not far from me hun, but im really not sure if i can face taking on any more rabbits at the moment
> 
> do you have any more info on it?


No she's literally just posted it on facebook saying she needs to find it a "loving home" but I just cannot understand why  and she's referred to it as a "she" throughout her replies to people. . .there's someone saying they might have her but they don't know yet :/

she did say in her comments below it that it has bitten her once in the past but she doesn't handle it enough and it will just need to be handled more in the future. . .she has said she is tame it was just that once


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd take her myself but I literally have absolutely nowhere to keep her. . . .the guinea pigs are at my boyfriend's house in indoor cages (bigger than that one her rabbit has) and the only space I have that a cage can go in my house is where my hedgehog lives  

I was posting mainly to say how sad I was about her rehoming her for such a trivial reason but if anyone does want me to get her to contact them or ask her for her number/email then I will pass it on to her


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh god, if it was a few weeks from now I'd seriously consider it, got to get Sammy neutered before I get him a companion though
Pathetic reason for rehoming IMO


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh the poor bun  that cage is tiny she looks like a little nethie


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

That cage is far too small


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

tashax said:


> That cage is far too small


I know she said that the cage will go with her. . . buuuuuuuuuut what worries me is that she's kept in such a small cage AND not handled much which means she most likely spends all of her time in it.

She says she wants her to stay and indoor rabbit, the cage is to go with her. . .

I don't think she's spayed but I'll send her a message and ask


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

nope not spayed

so we have a

Female
Not Spayed
grey rabbit
in a tiny but free cage with bowls and things and any food she has left over too I imagine. . . 

the rabbit itself looks cute but obviously we can't really see very much but she does look like she's that lovely shade of silvery grey 

I'm going to update the OP


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

oh and she is just over a year old apparently


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor poor bunny.......


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Some excuses for rehoming pets are just awful. Boyfriend doesn't want it, pregnant, kids got bored, getting a (insert other animal here), the list is endless. 

I really wish I could help the poor thing out but I'm too far away and at my limit with bunnies at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm too far away but I could have taken her if she was closer  all my buns are indoors so no worries there but I wouldn't need the cage lol.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I am in York and could take her temporarily, until someone better placed could have her.

I can give her more than a bloody ferplast 80


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I am in York and could take her temporarily, until someone better placed could have her.
> 
> I can give her more than a bloody ferplast 80


I'll send you a PM with a link to her Facebook if you like or I could ask her to contact you somehow?. . .or ask for her phone number 

you could just see how she would feel about a temporary rehome and then we can all search for someone to give her a forever home


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll PM you my email, I'm a bit funny with my facebook  Had some looooopies! lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I'll PM you my email, I'm a bit funny with my facebook  Had some looooopies! lol


hope your not refering to me with that


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I'll PM you my email, I'm a bit funny with my facebook  Had some looooopies! lol


Bless you, hope you get her, even if just to foster her until a forever home comes along


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I'll PM you my email, I'm a bit funny with my facebook  Had some looooopies! lol


I've sent her a message with your email and said where you live and that you know she's a girl and free  I've just said you're willing to foster her until we can find a forever home 

bless you! I do hope she gets back to you! I'm sure she will though she really wants to hurry up and get rid of her. . .which is precisely why we need her to go to someone who will care for her such as yourself! xx x x x x x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> hope your not refering to me with that


Oh no she's found me again!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Oh no she's found me again!


Yeah am with you on that!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yeah am with you on that!!!


pfffft i dont even have you on fb how can you agree with her on that!!! :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> pfffft i dont even have you on fb how can you agree with her on that!!! :lol:


Cos you keep appearing at train stations when I'm there...stalker!!!!

ps will PM you my FB profile


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Do we know what's happening with this bun yet?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I have pm'd op my email to pass onto the girl rehoming, nothing yet.

My home would be temp though so if someone has a home where they can permanently help her, that would of course be better. But at mine she would have the space she needs.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I've passed it on she said she would get back to you today  x x x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> I've passed it on she said she would get back to you today  x x x


I still havent had any word about this girl


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I still havent had any word about this girl


hmmmmmmmmmmmm I'll send her a message and ask what's happening with her!
I was going to say I hope she's decided to keep her but then I remembered the tiny tiny cage she's in and how little she is handled so I hope she hasn't decided this!!!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

She contacted me about a week ago. Arrangements were provisionally made for a meeting on Friday 5th, since then I have had no contact with her at all. I have tried to email her and I have had no reply so I assume Fri 5th is no longer viable...


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> She contacted me about a week ago. Arrangements were provisionally made for a meeting on Friday 5th, since then I have had no contact with her at all. I have tried to email her and I have had no reply so I assume Fri 5th is no longer viable...


hmmmmmmm she didn't message me back when i asked her about it about a week ago. . .so I have no idea what is happening. . .I'll message again and see if she replies

like I said I don't really know her properly so she's not like a friend but I hope she replies I would just like to know it's been rehomed at least but I am so worried that if it has been rehomed it has been left in the same cage


----------

